# Worst ebay listing ever!!!!!



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Try reading the item desciption and see if you don't go cross eyed. No one will bid with a description like that!!!


Focal Peerless M K Hi VI Subwoofers Midrange Speakers Wilson Audio NHT | eBay


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Copy & Paste FAIL


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, I don't know what he's selling. I just know whatever it is, it doesn't come with crossovers and he's going to raise the price on it.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

lol... wtf?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy 3 via Tapatalk.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

After the first 3 lines I was done.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

BTW, seller's got 2 of these (check out quantity listed), whatever these are.


----------



## imjustjason (Jun 26, 2006)

Sweet deal!!


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

Used enter instead of <br> Lolz


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

any serios individuals here up for some questioning?


----------



## bassace (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh cool, you posted my eBay listing. Thanks man! :deal2:






j/k!


----------



## finbar (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

finbar said:


>


that as funny as it was to listen to sounds all familiar


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

imjustjason said:


> Sweet deal!!


I just put in a bid !

Thanks


----------



## Spyke (Apr 20, 2012)

You're gonna have to outbid me Oliver. I really want what he's selling. What ever that may be, and how ever much he wants for it.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

its posted from a phone. for one, but really cna you blame the guy he clearly doesnt wanna sell his goodies  


perhaps heis apeasing his wife? by making an add?


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

eviling said:


> its posted from a phone. for one, but really cna you blame the guy he clearly doesnt wanna sell his goodies
> 
> 
> perhaps heis apeasing his wife? by making an add?


Let's hope it doesn't backfire when it doesn't sell. She might have a garage sale when he is gone


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Lol, that's some funny stuff right there.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

Even if I were interested ...once I saw the price of shipping @ $175, I would not even make it to the description.


>^..^<


----------

